# La Herencia Cubana Core Toro Cigar Review - Top of the line



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Immediately this cigar reminded me of a 1964 Padron. All facets from construction to taste are creeping towards one of the best cigars on the mark...

Read the full review here: La Herencia Cubana Core Toro Cigar Review - Top of the line


----------

